# looking for D&D group in SE Wisconsin



## PlasterMaster

Looking for a group to play or DM in. D&D 3 or 3.5 edition. I live in Racine WI and looking for other adults to make a gaming group with.


----------



## MithrilKnight

*Looking for a game...*

I'm a Franklin resident (and I commute daily to Racine so the trip is no big deal) and I'd be interested in joining a new D&D 3.5e gaming group. I'm currently DMing a once-a-month 3.5e game (and plan to continue that). Since it's only once a month, I've been looking for an additional once-a-month/few times a month/or every other week gaming opportunity -- but this time as a player. (I'm looking to get some more use out of my D&D library to justify all the money I spent on these books!)

Work and family obligations make a weekly game very difficult to accomodate. Weeknights are typically out, but Friday nights, Saturdays and Sundays are flexible.

So, if you're putting a group together, I'd be interested.


----------



## PlasterMaster

*that makes one*

Welcome on board, unfortunately, you make one. Need to find more players. I would like to play as well, but I'll willing to DM. I've been following the Shakled City adventure in the dungeon magazine and feel its a well written story. So if I do DM that will be the plan. Gotta warn you though, I haven't had all that much experience DMing 3rd edition, but like you, my D&D library is extensive. If you know of other players, feel free to notify them.

I guess I should also let you know what I'm looking for. I too am looking at playing about once every two weeks. Weekends are better as well. I also like using miniatures and have recently turned my interest in building modular dungeon sections with the use of Castlemolds by Hirst Arts. I've got about 14 sections built. Its great to help visualize the terrain. Email me if you are still intersted in making plans. stevekellye@netzero.net


----------



## tmaaas

Hi,

My wife and I play in MithrilKnight's once-a-month game (we've been having a blast). We’d be willing to DM a game (i.d., two DMs) at our place on Friday nights. Every other week would work fine. We’d look at starting at 8:30 pm since we put our kids down at 8:00.

We like minis/counters also. We tend to go counters since we don’t paint the minis. We looking at Dundjinni (when it comes out) to generate some spiffy maps.

I like the Shackled City modules, also. But if you’re reading them, I think I’ll try something else. Like MithrilKnight, we have a nice library of RPG books.

I’m really interested in Eberron and, if it meets expectations, would like to start a campaign there after it comes out in June. If we get people together before that, we can always play some “one shots” or a short series.


----------



## PlasterMaster

*double DMing?*

Hey, I'd love the chance to play again and I'm open to playing any campaign. I've been contacted by one other person who lives in south milwaukee who's interested in playing. So that would make three players, how many do you want or need?



			
				tmaaas said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I play in MithrilKnight's once-a-month game (we've been having a blast). We’d be willing to DM a game (i.d., two DMs) at our place on Friday nights. Every other week would work fine. We’d look at starting at 8:30 pm since we put our kids down at 8:00.
> 
> We like minis/counters also. We tend to go counters since we don’t paint the minis. We looking at Dundjinni (when it comes out) to generate some spiffy maps.
> 
> I like the Shackled City modules, also. But if you’re reading them, I think I’ll try something else. Like MithrilKnight, we have a nice library of RPG books.
> 
> I’m really interested in Eberron and, if it meets expectations, would like to start a campaign there after it comes out in June. If we get people together before that, we can always play some “one shots” or a short series.


----------



## tmaaas

I consider 4 to 6 players to be ideal.

We can keep this thread bumped, and, if need be, put a notice up at our FLGS.

There were also some older threads in this forum for SE WI that I'll dig up and send out some emails from.


----------



## Micah

*Double DMing?*

Hi!

I'm the other half of the DM team. Tmaaas and I enjoy working together on games. I enjoy story arcs, description, and even do a little illustration now and then, but my grasp of mechanics is pretty poor. Tmaaas on the other hand remembers far more tables and statistics than I'll ever hope to, so we complement well. We've been hoping to DM as a team since he got me hooked.

BTW we reside in Franklin. That info might be helpful. And we may have one other new player to add to the ranks.


----------



## PlasterMaster

*the other player*

The other person that contacted me is named Frank Beres. So with him, me and the gentleman that currently Dms your group makes three players. You also mentioned that you might have one more person? That would make four players. I also make modular dungeon pieces for miniatures, I haven't used them yet and I'm itching to try. So I hope you would be interested in using them. And if you need specific pieces before a game, I can try and make them. I also have a good collection of minitures from the new WOTC series. I got about 80, so we can use them for monsters and NPCs.


			
				Micah said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I'm the other half of the DM team. Tmaaas and I enjoy working together on games. I enjoy story arcs, description, and even do a little illustration now and then, but my grasp of mechanics is pretty poor. Tmaaas on the other hand remembers far more tables and statistics than I'll ever hope to, so we complement well. We've been hoping to DM as a team since he got me hooked.
> 
> BTW we reside in Franklin. That info might be helpful. And we may have one other new player to add to the ranks.


----------



## Micah

PlasterMaster said:
			
		

> I also make modular dungeon pieces for miniatures, I haven't used them yet and I'm itching to try. So I hope you would be interested in using them. And if you need specific pieces before a game, I can try and make them. I also have a good collection of minitures from the new WOTC series. I got about 80, so we can use them for monsters and NPCs.



Cool! I like things that make the game come alive!


----------



## PlasterMaster

*Another addition?*

Hi team,
I met a gentlemen today by the name of Brian. He had stopped by to exchange some minis for a book. He lives in Milwaukee and indicated an interest in joining our group. He said he would look at this site and see our thread and let us know if he would join. He's also interested in trying to play the D&D miniature scirmish game. Didn't know if any of you played it.


----------



## Mr.Ruffles

PlasterMaster said:
			
		

> Hi team,
> I met a gentlemen today by the name of Brian. He had stopped by to exchange some minis for a book. He lives in Milwaukee and indicated an interest in joining our group. He said he would look at this site and see our thread and let us know if he would join. He's also interested in trying to play the D&D miniature scirmish game. Didn't know if any of you played it.





Hey guys,

This is Brian.  I would be interested in the gaming group.  Always good to great more gaming in.     Weekends would work fine for me.  Planet showed me some of his dungeon pieces when I stopped by and they looked great!  Anyways if you are still looking for another player let me know.  Feel free to email at Brianwaz@att.net

Thanks


----------



## tmaaas

Hi All,

Looks like we have four confirmed players right now:

Steve (PlasterMaster)
Brent (MithrilKnight)
Frank
Brian (Mr. Ruffles)

And the DMs:

Todd (tmaaas)
Mysie (Micah)

There are still some other possibilities, so the list may grow.

We’ll set a tentative date soon for our first session. While we’re getting up to speed it may be best to game once/month. Once we get rolling this will probably expand (based on everyone’s schedule and how much time it takes to prepare for my wife & I). 

I know that Brent, Steve, and now Brian are all interested in the minis skirmish game. You may wish to set up a game among yourselves.

Finally, I like to communicate via a private Yahoo group. I’ll set one up, but I’ll need everyone’s email in order to get you all included. Actually, that means I only need Frank's email. Steve, please have Frank send it to me (GenSabin@wi.rr.com)

--  tmaaas


----------



## argon_the_red

*Dundjinni is available*



			
				tmaaas said:
			
		

> We like minis/counters also. We tend to go counters since we don’t paint the minis. We looking at Dundjinni (when it comes out) to generate some spiffy maps.




FYI, Dundjinni is now available for pre-order:
http://www.dundjinni.com/


----------



## tmaaas

argon_the_red said:
			
		

> FYI, Dundjinni is now available for pre-order:
> http://www.dundjinni.com/




Hmmm... haven't been following this thread for a while.

Yes, I've already pre-ordered. Platinum, of course.


----------



## Carter Herbaugh

I'd definitely be interested in a session if you guys aren't all filled up! you can go ahead and message me back on here or shoot me a message on discord: BosimerLord#1268


----------



## Manchurian

PlasterMaster said:


> Looking for a group to play or DM in. D&D 3 or 3.5 edition. I live in Racine WI and looking for other adults to make a gaming group with.



Join me in discord.....I am Mancurian....the DM is Pexx.      You are welcomed to


----------

